# Does anyone recognize this?



## Zavijava (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=virginia+creeper&go=Search&qs=ds&form=QBILPG


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope that's not it. Virginia Creeper is a vine which consistently has five leaves and does not have a long stem with flower/berries arising out of the top of the bunch of leaves. The plants in the OP's photo is not a vine, and do not have the same growth pattern and leaf arrangement as Virginia Creeper.

I have both of these plants (Virginia Creeper and the OP's) growing on my property, and they are two distinctly different plants. 

For the life of me I forgot what the OP's is called.... I will keep searching until I find it.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a good list of resources/websites to aid your search:

http://identifythatplant.com/plant-id-resources/plant-id-websites/

.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

What part of the state? The top looks like maybe trillium but the bottoms do not really.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope, this is not the plant I have. I have mayapple (which somewhat resembles the bottom portion of the OP's plants) and I have trilliums (which resembles the top part of the larger plant). In my mathematically retarded mind, I was combining the two and getting one.

.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

The closest plant I can find is called an Indian Cucumber but I am still not 100% convinced that it is correct as the leaves look slightly different http://blog.botanybill.info/?p=4132

Edit. That does seem to be same plant though : Medeola Virginiana


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

BINGO!! I do believe this is The One!

Tiny (very slight) variations within the same species (plant or animal) is not uncommon.

.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Can't remember the name but I do know the root tastes like a cucumber.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

012345 said:


> Can't remember the name but I do know the root tastes like a cucumber.


mayapple


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

goodatit said:


> mayapple


Nope. Declan got it right. Indian Cucumber.


----------

